# Webseite auf IIS - Stresstest



## Malaxo (18. Februar 2010)

Hey Leute

Ich suche nach einem Programm, das mir simulieren kann wenn eine Anzahl User X auf eine entsprechend eWebseite öffnen.

Das Programm muss nicht von "Aussen" auf die Webseite zugreiffen, kann auch im internen Netz bleiben und einfach z.B. 1000 User simulieren. Will heraus finden, ob der IIS starch genug ist oder da ein NLB mit zweitem Server dahinter stecken soll.

Windows Server 2003 - SP2
IIS v6.0
Dual-Core AMD Opteron(tm)
Processor 8218
2.61 GHz, 2.00GB Ram
Networking Link Speed 1Gbps

Ist aber eine VM

Wer kann mir ein vernünftiges Programm empfehlen? Wenn es Freeware ist wäre super! Google hat mir keine gute antwort geliefert.


----------

